# Kenyi (Pseudotropheus lombardoi)



## AKD1727 (May 19, 2011)

Has anyone got any of these guys?










I've had a 20Gal long tank sitting empty for a few weeks while I'm trying to decide what I want in it. I took Mum to the LFS yesterday and she fell in love with the 'little mental yellow fishy' that kept trying to attack her finger :roll:

I've heard that you can put one male in with a couple of females so maybe I'll go for that? Three is the absolute max that I'd put in there, along with some nice hidey-holes and silk plants.

I've also got jet black gravel that I ordered a while back but I also heard that these guys prefer sand?

Another question...would it be fine to feed them live baby cherry shrimp?

Apparently these might be my belated Chrissy present (after I cycle my tank)


----------



## AKD1727 (May 19, 2011)

Okay...scrap that.

I just had a good research of these guys and everyone says 200L minimum...mine is only 86L :-(

I told Mum and she's a bit bummed but I told her we can go to the other guy and see what he's got. He's a little independent store in the outskirts of town.

The girl at the LFS said it's possible to keep 4 max in my tank but I told her that there is no way that I would!

I'm interested to hear if anyone has kept these guys in a 20 Gal tank though..


----------



## elegantlyunsophisticated (Jul 13, 2011)

I had a pair of kenyi in a 15g for a short while (they were growing out). I took my pick from an assorted african cichlid tank and two of the three ended up being kenyi. The male is transitioning to yellow and is courting the female now which is awesome to see. Both are VERY personable fish and are easy to breed (mouthbrooders). They are one of my favorite African cichlid species out of all I'm keeping now (in a huge, overstocked 55g! woooo!)


----------

